# Make movie smaller so it can be emailed



## tweety07 (1 Apr 2009)

How do I make movie clips from my camera smaller so that I can email them.  They are currently 17.0 MB (17,891,215 bytes). I have tried sending them to a ZIP folder but they are still ending up to be the same size

Thanks


----------



## jhegarty (1 Apr 2009)

What format is it in ?


----------



## tweety07 (1 Apr 2009)

I'm not very technologically minded so you'll have to help me out here, it's playing in real player if that helps? Quick Time Movie


----------



## DrMoriarty (1 Apr 2009)

Even if you compress them to half that size they'll be hard to e-mail. You'd probably be better off uploading them to some sort of .

Alternatively, open it in Quicktime and use the File> Share> to E-mail function — that will reduce the file size for you, but also the quality.


----------



## jhegarty (1 Apr 2009)

What the bit after the . in the file name?

eg. move.*mpg *or movie.*mov*


----------



## tweety07 (1 Apr 2009)

Sorry .mov


----------



## tweety07 (1 Apr 2009)

Dr. Moriarty which one of the online storage sites do you think would be best?


----------



## jhegarty (1 Apr 2009)

.mov is already compressed. That's why a zip file doesn't work.


----------



## mathepac (1 Apr 2009)

Why not open a free account on one of the free photo / movie repository sites, upload the movie to your public folder, and email a link to it (youtube, photobucket, .me, etc etc etc etc). Your friends can then view in situ or download it as they wish.

This is the 21st century, emailing huge files around is not necessary and hugely wasteful of bandwidth in areas where it is scarce.


----------



## DrMoriarty (1 Apr 2009)

I imagine they're all much of a muchness, but here's a comparitive [broken link removed].


----------



## tweety07 (1 Apr 2009)

Thanks a million ye've been a great help


----------



## bigjoe_dub (2 Apr 2009)

i use this to send large files.

http://www.yousendit.com/

its free and free is good.


----------

